# Best place to purchase dry salts



## Deano3 (27 Aug 2021)

Hi everyone i need some mgso4 magnesium sulphate and wS going to buy 2x 500g bags with delivery this would he £17 just wondering if same can be purchased from flebay etc and if all safe etc or is mgso4 always mgso4 if that makes sence.


Thanks dean


Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrClockOff (27 Aug 2021)

I got mine from Amazon Pure Epsom Salts | Magnesium Sulphate Bath Salt | 1 Kg Pack by The Intelligent Health | Ideal for Relieving Sore Muscles | Reduces Inflammation Amazon product but there’s loads of options to get over the counter. Just search for pure Epsom salts


----------



## plantnoobdude (27 Aug 2021)

Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate 99.5% (Epsom Salts) 1KG *Free P&P* 5055914708851 | eBay
					

Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate. The monohydrate, MgSO4-H2O is found as the mineral kieserite. Bath salts. Strontium (Sr): 0.000025%. A common pharmaceutical preparation of magnesium. Main preparation of intravenous magnesium.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



bought mgso4 from apc a while back. all good no issues.


----------



## Deano3 (27 Aug 2021)

That bottom one says heptahydrate dont know what that means  also there is so many choices i am struggling. Seems cheaper doing it through amazon or ebay at the moment to be honest did you use them exact salts @plantnoobdude 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Willi (27 Aug 2021)

Hexealchemicals seller on fleabay 
10kg 15.45  Inc postage, been using had no issues 👍
Cheers


----------



## SRP3006 (27 Aug 2021)

I use hexealchemicals as well, 10kilo bucket. Lasts for a while 😂
As far as I'm aware the heptahydrate is the only way the salt can be stored, @dw1305 answered my queries on that before.


----------



## Paul Willi (27 Aug 2021)

Hexeal EPSOM SALT | Choose Size! | 1kg - 10kg Bucket | Pharmaceutical/Food Grade  | eBay
					

Sulphates help improve the absorption of nutrients, flush toxins and help ease migraine headaches.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Deano3 (27 Aug 2021)

Thats crazy I was going to pay that for 1kg only trouble is I will have to put in shed to store  do you buy all dry salts from that seller ? Thanks again everyone

Sent from my SM-T595 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRP3006 (27 Aug 2021)

I've only bought msg04 from there, everything else is from aquarium plant food


----------



## plantnoobdude (27 Aug 2021)

Deano3 said:


> That bottom one says heptahydrate dont know what that means  also there is so many choices i am struggling. Seems cheaper doing it through amazon or ebay at the moment to be honest did you use them exact salts @plantnoobdude
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


i got a smaller foil pouch. but yes i got magnesium sulphate heptahydrate from apc pure.


----------



## plantnoobdude (27 Aug 2021)

Deano3 said:


> That bottom one says heptahydrate dont know what that means  also there is so many choices i am struggling. Seems cheaper doing it through amazon or ebay at the moment to be honest did you use them exact salts @plantnoobdude
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


heptahydrate basically means there is crystal water in the salt. Mg (magnesium) SO4 (sulphate) 7H2O (water). MgSO47H2O 
as magnesium sulphate is not pure magnesium. by weight MgSO47H2O is around 10% pure magnesium.


----------



## Andy Taylor (28 Aug 2021)

This is where i get mine from.



			https://groceries.morrisons.com/products/westlab-pure-mineral-bathing-epsom-salt-347442011
		


Been using it for months without any issues


----------



## dw1305 (28 Aug 2021)

Hi all, 


Andy Taylor said:


> Been using it for months without any issues





> _thank you for choosing Westlab Salts... you can have confidence in our quality:
> - Pharmaceutical grade Magnesium Sulfate_



A kilo for £2.50, now that is a deal. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Deano3 (28 Aug 2021)

I am trying to cancel ebay order as don't need 10kg also £2.50 at loyds pharmacy so will get this thanks mate  

Sent from my SM-T595 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (4 Sep 2021)

Just purchased westlab epsom bath salt from sainsburys £2.50 thanks everyone saves me £12.50 for no effort  

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Regent (3 Jan 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently, buy one get one free and code WELCOME10 takes off a further 10% at lloyds..
Thanks again ukaps!


----------

